# Biting



## sujaya03 (Aug 19, 2020)

My maltese Benji is 11 mths old now. He is neutered at 6 mths and a very nice obedient puppy and trained - sits, fetches, rolls etc on command. Recently since 1 month he has started barking at strangers/ guests and biting. He bit my friend and brother just above the knee. Even though it was only a small scratch over the dress it scares us. 2 days ago when my daughter was holding him and sitting, my husband was checking his eyes for tear stains - he lunged forward and bit my husband's face- on the lips. Luckily it was only a small nip. Immediately my daughter put him down and I said no firmly. I gave him a time out in the guest toilet for 1 minute. After that he appeared to be apologetic. Don't know why he has started behaving like this.


----------



## maltese101 (Feb 2, 2021)

I am having the same problem. I believe your dog may have reached adolescence. Some dog owners had behaving puppies then out of no where their behavior changed negatively. For me, my dog was never reactive towards strangers all of a sudden he barks non stop towards strangers. It could be apart of puberty but again every dog is different. I hope this helps ❤


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Unfortunately, I do not have any advice other than perhaps ask your Vet what might be the reason for the sudden change in Benji's behavior? Hopefully others will see this and respond with some advice of their own.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Maybe hire a trainer 🤷🏻‍♀️ It didn’t work for me. My girl made me look like a liar. She is totally fine in front of others but as soon as they leave and I try to touch her, she rips right into me.
My girl got aggressive right after her spay. She was my most lovable one out of the three.
I know I’m not much help. My point of rambling is to say your not alone.
Best thing I can suggest is a trainer.


----------

